# Homebrew A5e Monster Data



## xiphumor (Sunday at 2:23 PM)

xiphumor submitted a new resource:

A5e Monster Data - A spreadsheet of basic monster statistic including ability scores, creature type, and CR



> Up to date as of GPG #11




Read more about this resource...


----------

